# Pregnancy symptoms but BFN?



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi
Got a BFN just now from Hospital blood . i was wondering if anyone else has had a lot of the typical pregnancy symptoms and then got the BFN too? I know that with these things it can be mind over matter but I didn't even know some of these things were symptoms- friends had to tell me. Such as metal taste in mouth today. I have also been quite dizzy and felt nauseous for the last few mornings. I felt a strange pain on day 9-10 after IUI and suffered from a bit of the trots which my friend said can be a symptom. The metal taste convinced my friends that I was pregnant which has made this result an even bigger shock. its our second IUI. Last time I had severe af pains before the test date and we did a HPT so we knew in advance. This time I thought the signs spok for themselves. I know that a lot of these things can be explained away and that i could have just looked for signs but I really tried hard not to think about anything like that this time. 
Has anyone else had a similar experience? I obviously need to wait for pessaries to wear off and see if af arrives but if it doesn't should I take a test?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I randomly had side affects of dizziness and nausea and got a BFN on our 1st naturel IUI...so cant even blame the drugs!!!

Who knows...our bodies can be very strange!

k


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

I can confirm its still a BFN. Starting on 3rd one now with clomid so heres hoping. at least I know now to ignore any symptoms, stop trying to guess and just be patient. In fact I'm going to try yoga or something else to keep me calm and maybe hyponosis so I dont think about it! Heres hoping for us all. thank you so much for your replies. Its good to know your not alone in things like this.


----------

